# Officer Justin Purinton, Greenfield Pd and his lifesaving actions.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Chief Robert Haigh would like to publicly recognize Officer Justin Purinton of the Greenfield Police Department for lifesaving actions he took to pull an injured man out of the Green River. On Saturday, August 10, 2019, Officers Purinton, Patrick Merrigan, and Sergeant Stephen Westerling were dispatched to the area of Deerfield and Meade Streets to investigate a report of suspicious activity involving two males who allegedly tried to take something from someone seated in a vehicle nearby. While searching the area, Officer Purinton spotted a male party fully submerged and not moving in the Green River just off of Meade Street. Officer Purinton immediately notified the other officers, requested additional EMS response, and then jumped into the river and pulled the man to the shoreline and out of the river. The man began coughing up large amounts of water and was eventually able to resume breathing on his own. The man sustained other possibly related injuries. He was transported to the Baystate Medical Center in Springfield where he was treated and eventually released. The original report and circumstances surrounding this man's entry into the Green River remain under investigation by the Detective Bureau of the Greenfield Police Department. 
Statement of Chief Haigh: "Our officers are regularly performing and assisting in heroic and lifesaving acts. We do not always publicly recognize them when we should. In this instance Officer Purinton made keen observations and took swift and decisive actions while risking his own well being. There is no doubt in my mind that he saved this individual's life. This is one of the many things that makes being a police officer the best job in the world. I thank and commend Officer Justin Purinton, and it is a privilege to know that he and the other members of our team are here for the safety and well-being of all in our community."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go Justin!!!
Now can somebody please buy him a nice SET of pens and a REAL tie tac?
He's a lifesaver fer cryin out loud.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Jeez...way to rain on his parade mpd...


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hero shit right there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, he did a good thing. Big Deal. He was just doing what he's paid to do. I mean, it's nice he was making up for all the ways he mistreats the public and especially minorities, women and the handicapped.



Seriously, NICE JOB! We're all damn proud of you. Great little city in a great part of the state being policed by folks like you. God Bless you, Brother!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Yeah, he did a good thing. Big Deal. He was just doing what he's paid to do. I mean, it's nice he was making up for all the ways he mistreats the public and especially minorities, women and the handicapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, NICE JOB! We're all damn proud of you. Great little city in a great part of the state being policed by folks like you. God Bless you, Brother!


...and handicapped woman!
This comment brought to you by Cross Pens.


----------

